# Happy Thanksgiven



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Chow down folks*
:wave:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have to cook something up before I can chow down.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving to those that celebrate it


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

To all my fellow Americans, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Got the whole family here, it's gonna be a big one. 

Have a good one - - - -


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Ehm... Kind of late isn't it...?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Ehm... Kind of late isn't it...?


Thanksgiving here is celebrated all-day. On the East Coast, there is still 6 hours left, and on the West Coast, 9 more hours.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Please elaborate, thanksgiving was a month ago.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I just found out from my friend that America and Canada celebrate Thanksgiving on different dates, which I thought differently. Forgive my ignorance, enjoy your thanksgivings


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving everybody! I got the whole family here, my brother is visiting from his university..it's so great to see him again.

Happy Turkeyday!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all that celebrate!!! :smile:
Have fun and enjoy!!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> I just found out from my friend that America and Canada celebrate Thanksgiving on different dates, which I thought differently. Forgive my ignorance, enjoy your thanksgivings


Yeah, I think Canada celebrates it on the day we have Columbus Day here.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

We have it October, 14 I think.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice to see that you are "aware" of your public holidays over there!

You must have too many of them :grin:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> Nice to see that you are "aware" of your public holidays over there!
> 
> You must have too many of them :grin:


Here or in Canada?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

We do have a bit more than Americans but I've got a terrible memory, I only remember the month of the holidays not the day.


----------

